# Wie schmeckt euch der Schriftbarsch?



## guter Angler (28. Februar 2016)

ich fange in der Adria/Kroatien zu hauf immer diese Schriftbarsche.
Ich hatte schon welche gegrillt. Ich muss sagen das Fleisch ist zwar sehr fein aber schmeckt fast nach nichts.


----------



## zulu (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch der Schriftbarsch?*

wenn du Serranus scriba meinst, 
es sind gute Suppenfische (Fisch Fond machen) , zum braten etwas zu klein.

 Tipp :

Nicht mit Calamari fischen, denn die liebt er sehr.
Auch andere Köder wie Muschel oder Garnelen-Stücke
putzen die weg wie nichts

Mit  ganzen Schriftbarschen oder Fetzen davon fischen.
Nimm ruhig mal so einen als Köder. Dann kommt Drachenkopf
Petersfisch oder Conger. Vorausgesetzt man ist am richtigen Platz.

Seegurken-Bauchhaut nehmen, dann gibt es nur noch Dorade.

Nicht nur über  steinigem Grund,denn da stehen sie oft in Gruppen zusammen
 sondern über Sand, Kies und an Seegraswiesen versuchen.

Mal etwas tiefere Regionen aufsuchen, ab 50 m kommt dann eher der verwandte Sägebarsch Serranus cabrilla . Da ist mehr dran und der Geschmack ist besser.

|wavey:

Z.


----------

